# USB 3.0 Host Controller nicht gefunden



## eXILe (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

der Titel sagt eigentlich schon (fast) alles. Hab ein ASUS M4A87TD Evo Board, auf dem laut ASUS Homepage und auch laut der Aufschrift auf dem verlöteten NEC Chip USB 3.0 Support gegeben ist. Da ich letztens mein System (Win7 x64) neu aufsetzen musste (don´t touch a running system  ), ist mir nun aufgefallen, dass im Geräte Manager nichts mehr von USB 3.0 steht. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass das da mal stand (in einer früheren Win Installation). 

Ok, hab mich dann nach neuen Treibern umgesehen, auch welche gefunden. Aber keine Besserung! Auch die exe Datei, welche mit der Treiberinstallation mit installiert wird, kann ich nicht öffnen mit der Fehlermeldung "USB 3.0 Host Controller nicht gefunden". Hab schon Mr. Google gefragt und alle möglichen Foren durchstöbert, aber leider wurde ich nicht fündig.

Und da ich den Plan habe, mir eine USB 3.0 Festplatte zu besorgen, hätt ich nun doch gern den USB 3.0 Support 

Beste Grüße
eX


----------



## OctoCore (28. Dezember 2012)

So spontan fallen mir da zwei Möglichkeiten ein: Entweder kaputt (eher selten) oder im Boardsetup ausgeknipst (relativ häufig).


----------



## Westcoast (28. Dezember 2012)

normal sollte der USB 3.0 Hsot Controller im gerätemanager angezeigt werden und natürlich im bios auf enabled stehen.


----------



## Ulathar (28. Dezember 2012)

Wenns im BIOS auf "Enable" steht mal die blöde Frage:

welchen Treiber genau nutzt du bzw versuchst du zu installieren? Den von NEC oder den von AMD bzw das AMD Driver Package?
Falls letzteres ist das das Problem (der Chipsatz hat keine native USB3 Unterstützung, weshalb der AMD Treiber in dem Fall nicht funktioniert).
Der USB Treiber von der Herstellerseite funzt auch nicht? (ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS M4A87TD EVO)


----------



## eXILe (28. Dezember 2012)

So, im Bios sind unter der USB Option alles auf Enabled, bzw. bei USB Legacy Support auf Auto ... Den Treiber hab ich von Renesas Electronics (Quelle: station-drivers.com). Das AMD Treiber Package (aktuell von der Homepage) ist auch installiert. Da sind lediglich USB Filter Treiber, SB Treiber, usw ... dabei. Weil der Treiber von der ASUS Homepage angesprochen wurde, diesen hatte ich zuerst installiert, weil das immer funktioniert hat  (früher noch NEC, dann Renesas).

Des weiteren ist ja dieses Programm, dass beim Treiber mit installiert wird, nicht lauffähig: "USB 3.0 Host Controller nicht gefunden"

Bin echt weng ratlos?! Das komische ist ja, er ging auf einer früheren Windows Installation mal ...

Edit:
Übrigens, hab seit Ewigkeiten nichts mehr im Bios geändert. Deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass es daran liegt?!


----------



## OctoCore (29. Dezember 2012)

Wenn alles enabled ist (Legacy ist ja nur für das Board-Setup selbst interessant und nicht für Windows) und die USB3-Ports auch nicht im Windows-Gerätemanager auftauchen (selbst ohne Treiber müssten sie ja zu sehen sein - dann eben mit dem üblichen Warnzeichen), dann sieht es echt finster aus.


----------



## bigghost (29. Dezember 2012)

steht irgendwo was unter south oder northbridge config ??? ob usb3 controller aktiv ist ?


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte mal das gleiche Board und auch nur Geschiss mit dem USB3-Host Controller 

Geholfen hat damals ein Firmware-Update: RENESAS/NEC Drivers & Firmwares

Aber wenn im Gerätemanager gar nix auftaucht, sieht es schlecht aus


----------



## eXILe (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja, wie gesagt, alles was mit USB im gesamten Bios steht, bin ich durchgegangen ... soweit sieht alles ok aus. Leider funktioniert ja das Firmware Upadte nicht (auch schon probiert), da der Controller als solches ja gar nicht erkannt wird.

Mist. Aber es ist echt komisch, es ging ja mal 

Hilft nix. Als 2.0 Ports kann ich die beiden betreiben. Aber das ist leider nicht Sinn und Zweck des ganzen, aber was anderes wird mir nicht übrig bleiben.

Danke euch!!!


----------



## The_evilGamer007 (7. Januar 2013)

Sry das ich den Thread ausgrabe aber ich habe haargenau die selben Symptome nur mit einem Sabertooth 990FX Rev 2.0 (aktuellstes Bios (1302))

Treiber de- und re-installieren hat nicht gefruchtet (vor einiger Zeit lies sich das Problem dadurch beheben) im UEFI ist auch alles i.o. bin extra vorhin nochmal alles durchgegangen 

Das Board ist auch noch nicht so alt... Im Geräte-Manager wird aber nirgends was von USB 3.0 aufgelistet und den Treiber (Asmedia irgendwat) hat kein Eintrag unter "Alle Programme" also nur der reine Treiber 

Die Festplatte springt übrigens ab den USB 3.0 Ports problemlos an, nur wird sie von Windoof 7 64bit nicht erkannt


----------

